# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  1. Tag Frage A 89 "GESCHMACK"

## Unregistriert

ich finde, dass antwort E hier nicht zutrifft. die konzentration einer substanz ndert doch nicht die geschmacksqualitt, sondern nur ob eine geschmacksqualitt als angenehm oder unangenehm empfunden wir. Siehe dazu auch: TASCHENATLAS DER PHYSIOLOGIE (Silbernagel), S. 338, rechte Spalte, vorletzter Abstatz (dazu Bild E).

wre nett, wenn ich hierauf ein paar kommentare bekommen knnte, insbesonder vom auswrtungsteam, natrlich.

DANKE!!!

Florian

----------


## Werdandi

Im Schmidt/Thews: NaCl und KCl schmecken zunchst leicht slich, bei hheren Konzentrationen noch ser, bis bei weiterer Konzentrationserhhung der salzige Geschmack hervortritt.

 Die anderen Antworten sind falsch

----------

